# SATA2 vs. GSATA2



## Mieser

I've finally started my assembling my first build and have currently gotten to the first post screen based linderman's bench test tutorial. I monitored my temps for about 45 minutes and they are as follows:

System Temp = 39 degrees C
CPU Temp = 39 degrees C
CPU Fan Speed = 957 RPM

So far everything looks good and appears to be working (CPU fan spins at startup, LED lights are lit on motherboard, Video card fan spins).

I'm proceeding to the next step of the build by hooking up the rest of my components (1 hard drive, 1 optical drive and 1 wireless card). I have a question regarding how to hook up the hard drive. My mobo SATA and GSATA2 hookups.....which do I use for the hard drive? Also, the hard drive has a jumper on it that I can configure to 1.5 Gb/s or 3.0 Gb/s. Which of these two setting do I use for the jumper?

Thanks!


----------



## Wrench97

Sata1 = 1.5, Sata2= 3.0 you want Sata2.
Use the Sata hookups for the drives.


----------



## Mieser

Thanks Wrench. I'm assuming I'll also need to set the jumper on the hard drive for 3 Gb/s?


----------



## Wrench97

Yes set the jumper for 3Gb's


----------



## Mieser

Thanks again for the info Wrench.

I installed my other stick of RAM and my hard drive. Hard drive is recognized in BIOS so I think everything is going as planned.

I'm now getting ready to install this optical drive:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827135186

The optical drive has a 6 pin plug on the back of it but it is not mentioned at all in the manual. Is this plug for audio? If so, what type of audio cable do I need to purchase? If it is for audio does it connect to the CD In connector (4 pin plug) on the motherboard?

I also noticed that there is a 2 pin plug on the GTX260 video card. Do I need to connect this to the motherboard as well?

Thanks again for all of your help. I wouldn't be able to even attempt this first build without everybody's help on this forum.


----------



## Wrench97

The 2 pin on the video card is for SPDIF audio, if you intend to use a HDMI cable from the card to a TV you would hook a cable from the SPDIF motherboard out header to the video card to also pass audio on the same cable.

The Audio out on the CD drive isn't needed any more.


----------



## Mieser

Well, got all the components hooked up tonight, partitioned my hard drive and installed XP Home SP3. So far, so good! I haven't installed any of the drivers for my component yet though. Wasn't real impressed with the quality of the graphics on the monitor yet. Could part of that be because I haven't installed any drivers yet?


----------



## Fourth Stooge

If you haven't installed the video drivers for the card yet, don't get hung up on what the graphics look like. Windows thinks your video card is something rather bland from about 1998 at this point.

If you haven't already, install the motherboard chipset drivers first. Once you've installed what is on the motherboard CD, then do the video. Hopefully you won't be unimpressed after that!


----------



## Mieser

Thanks Fourth Stooge! No, I haven't installed any of the drivers yet. So I should install the mobo drivers and then the video card drivers? Any other particular things I should be doing in a certain order at this point? I'm planning on actually installing everything into the case tonight and then I'll start loading all of my drivers.


----------

